
Does sass drive us away from the 'program it once' attitude? - robertAngst
Ive noticed some solutions people are using have monthly costs.<p>Now that its been a few years and sass founders get bored, they leave a company and the software either shuts down, or the software survives as this weird legacy niche that only a dozen people around the world still remember.
======
abenedic
Did you mean SaaS? Or is this about some other web thing?

